# Wendy's chili is hazardous to your health



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

In more ways than one, apparently.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100129...lYwN5bl90b3Bfc3RvcnkEc2xrA3RydWNrZHJpdmVyYw--


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Whoa, you can be cited for eating while driving? There go the meals at the Dashboard Diner.


----------

